# Microsoft Surface Pro 3: Rasanter Abfall der Akkuleistung  kurz nach Garantieende



## BeNoX (22. Juli 2016)

Die Berichte verärgerter Nutzer des Microsoft Surface 3 häufen sich im offiziellen Microsoft Forum sowie auf den Mircosoft Kanälen der sozialen Netzwerke. Nutzer Berichten über einen drastischen Abfall der Akkuleistung,  kurz nach Ablauf der Garantie, bei Geräten die einen Akku des Herstellers Simplo verbaut haben. Die Geräte sind damit so gut wie unbrauchbar da die Akkuleistung nicht einmal mehr zum Hochfahren des Surface reicht, und einige Tablets schalten sich sogar im Netzbetrieb ab. Der Akku des Surface Pro 3 ist fest verbaut und lässt sich durch den Kunden nicht tauschen.

Hier beispielhaft die Verläufe der maximalen Akku Kapazität zweier betroffener Nutzer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergleich berichtet ein Nutzer, dessen Surface Pro 3 den Akkus eines anderes Herstellers verbaut hat, nach 20 Monaten von noch guten 39Wh.

Microsoft schweigt bisher zu möglichen Lösungen seitens des Unternehmens wie z.B. eines Rückrufes und rät betroffenen Nutzern sich an den Support zu wenden, dieser verlangt laut den Nutzern jedoch 99$ Bearbeitungsgebühr, bevor sie sich des Falles überhaupt annehmen, da die Geräte knapp die Garantiezeit überschritten haben. Trotz der Aussage eines Surface Team Mitarbeiters, von vor einiger Zeit während eines AMA auf Reddit, laut derer defekte Akkus nach der Garantiezeit für nur 200$ ausgetauscht werden können, verlangt Microsoft von betroffenen Kunden 500$ zzgl. Steuern und Bearbeitungsgebühr.

Quellen: Microsoft Forum
Reddit AMA


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Juli 2016)

Oh, gut zu wissen.
Bei meinem pro 3 ist der Akku noch ganz okay 

Aber gut zu wissen dass da was im Gange ist und ich im Falle eines Falles mich auf sowas beziehen kann....evtl kommt ja bis zum eintreten des Problems bei mir eine offizielle Rückrufaktion.

In jedem Fall aber enttäuschend fuer ein Gerät dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## BeNoX (22. Juli 2016)

Finde ich auch enttäuschend und wenn Microsoft wirklich nicht einlenkt sondern darauf behart, dass die Garantiezeit abgelaufen ist und über 500$ für den Austausch des Akkus verlangt werde ich davon absehen mir ein Surface Produkt zu kaufen. Die 500$ sind für sich genommen schon enorm dreist, selbst wenn es nicht massenhaft Geräte mit anscheinend fehlerhaften Akkus gäbe. Man hat ja keine Möglichkeit das selbst zu tasuchen. Die 99$ Service Fee wenn man sich nach der Garantiezeit an den Support wendet finde ich auch heftig.

Du kannst ja mal bei deinem Surface checken, was da der Akku sagt und von welchen Hersteller der ist.



> open an administrative cmd prompt and run
> 
> powercfg /batteryreport


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

Mein Beileid an die Surface Pro 3-Nutzer - da sind ja teilweise wirklich solche Extremfälle dabei, wo der Akku vollkommen tot ist. 
Wäre jedenfalls gut für die Betroffenen, wenn das eine relevante Anzahl an Nutzern betrifft - das wird dann hoffentlich auf größeren Websites publik. Dann besteht zumindest eine geringe Chance, dass Microsoft doch noch ein kostenfreies oder zumindest sehr stark kostenreduziertes (d.h. unter 100€ inklusive anfallenden Versandkosten) Austauschprogramm anbietet. 

EDIT: 500$ sind für die Reparatur eines vermutlichen Serienfehlers auch außerhalb der Garantie allerdings ziemlich happig. So um die 100€ finde ich allerdings dann doch noch ok - denn schließlich ist das Gerät bzw. der Akku schon aus der Garantie (über die Garantiebedingungen sollte man sich IMMER informieren) und neben den Versandkosten fallen dann ja noch die Kosten für die aufwendige Reparatur inklusive Materialkosten an. Die Alternative wäre dann ja ein neues Gerät, welches einem definitiv teurer kommen dürfte...  

Fragt sich halt nur, wer hierfür die Schuld trägt - Microsoft oder der Hersteller Simplo.

Leider sind die Surface Pro-Tablets wirklich schlecht selber zu reparieren. Wobei das Problem eigentlich nur darin besteht, den Bildschirm abgelöst zu bekommen... Aber hey, ich meine, wenn man es schonmal riskiert, kann man bei der Gelegenheit doch auch gleich die SSD upgraden. 

Gut, ein noch viel größeres Problem besteht darin, Austauschakkus (und da traue ich nur dem Originalzubehör, wobei selbst Nachbauten kaum verfügbar sind) zu finden.

Da lobe ich mir allerdings mein Pro 2. Mir persönlich gefällt das Bildschirmformat besser, der Akku ist wirklich robust, hält auch sehr viel länger und langsamer ist es auch kaum.


----------



## warawarawiiu (23. Juli 2016)

BeNoX schrieb:


> Finde ich auch enttäuschend und wenn Microsoft wirklich nicht einlenkt sondern darauf behart, dass die Garantiezeit abgelaufen ist und über 500$ für den Austausch des Akkus verlangt werde ich davon absehen mir ein Surface Produkt zu kaufen. Die 500$ sind für sich genommen schon enorm dreist, selbst wenn es nicht massenhaft Geräte mit anscheinend fehlerhaften Akkus gäbe. Man hat ja keine Möglichkeit das selbst zu tasuchen. Die 99$ Service Fee wenn man sich nach der Garantiezeit an den Support wendet finde ich auch heftig.
> 
> Du kannst ja mal bei deinem Surface checken, was da der Akku sagt und von welchen Hersteller der ist.



Danke fuer den Tip.

Hersteller ist LGC und laut Anzeige sind von den ursprünglichen 42mwh noch sehr gute 39mwh als maximale Kapazität verfügbar. Gerät ist auch ca. 2 Jahre alt und hatte diesbezüglich noch nie Probleme.
Laut Anzeige hat das Gerät ich schon 440 vollständige Ladungen hinter sich, wird also schon reichlich genutzt


----------



## BeNoX (23. Juli 2016)

Nur die Akkus von Simplo sind betroffen, die von LGC nicht also hast du mal Glück gehabt würde ich sagen. Aber da sieht man mal wie heftig der Fehler bei den Simplo Akkus ist. Deiner hat nach 2 Jahren kaum an Kapazität verloren und bei den betroffenen Nutzern mit Simplo Akku ist das Gerät nach 18 Monaten sogut wie tot. Da sind in manchen Fällen nurnoch 140mWh vorhanden.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

Ich schätze, du meist 0,14Wh?

Mir war schon bei dem hier die Kinnlade runtergekippt, aber nur noch 140mWh wären ja wirklich desaströs (da hatte mein Tchibo-iPod nano-Klon ja mehr Kapazität ):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Seite ist auch etwas widersprüchlich: Da steht zwar groß drüber, dass ein Surface-Gerät ein Jahr Garantie hat, weiter unten stehen dann aber zwei Jahre...
Microsoft Surface-Garantie | Verlangerung der Surface-Garantie | Microsoft Complete



> Sie erhalten für Ihr neues Surface eine auf ein Jahr befristete Hardwaregarantie und 90 Tage technischen Support.





> Leistungen der befristeten StandardgarantieBei der befristeten Standardgarantie haben Sie Anspruch auf Folgendes:
> 
> 
> Zwei Jahre Garantie bei Hardwarefehlern und -funktionsstörungen
> 90 Tage technischer Support für vorinstallierte Software durch die Experten von Microsoft Answer Desk für Surface


----------



## BeNoX (23. Juli 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich schätze, du meist 0,14Wh? Mir war schon bei dem hier die Kinnlade runtergekippt, aber nur noch 140mWh wären ja wirklich desaströs (da hatte mein Tchibo-iPod nano-Klon ja mehr Kapazität ):


Ups ja sorry meine natürlich 0,14Wh oder halt 140mWh. Ist halt spät, da kann sowas mal passieren aber du wusstest ja was ich meine


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Juli 2016)

Gut zu wissen, wollte meiner Schwester ein Surface Pro 4 bestellen, aber das wird erst mal zurückgestellt, bis sich herausstellt ob Microsoft einlenkt. 500 Dollar + zip und zap... ich werd nicht mehr.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juli 2016)

Sieht ja sehr nach geplanter Obzoleszenz aus.

Normalerweise ist der Verschleiß des Akkus bei normaler Behandlung ja recht konstant.


----------



## Freiheraus (23. Juli 2016)

Könnte vielleicht auch für den Verbraucherschutz interessant sein, ich würde wohl als Betroffener einen kleinen Tipp geben.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juli 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sieht ja sehr nach geplanter Obzoleszenz aus.
> 
> Normalerweise ist der Verschleiß des Akkus bei normaler Behandlung ja recht konstant.


Naja, das ist dann aber definitiv seitens Simplo der Fall.
Schließlich funktionieren die ganzen anderen Akkus ja Problemlos...


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (23. Juli 2016)

Ist das vieleicht MS nächster Schritt: "Hardware as a Service"? Bei Autos wird das mittlerweile leider auch schon gemacht. Die Servicetermine in der Herstellerwerkstatt sind seitens Herstellern schon längst festgelegt und in der Finanzplanung berücksichtigt. Nicht umsonst werden Verschleißteilewie Lampen so eingebaut, dass man sie nicht selber wechseln kann und normalen Werkstätten wird das Leben auch so schwer wie möglich gemacht.

Auf jeden Fall ist die Baureihe der betroffenen Akkus fehlerbehaftet, ob Absicht oder nicht. Normalerweise sind es heute mindestens 1000 Ladezyklen mit langsam abbauender Kapazität. Nach 20 Monaten sind es aber selbst bei täglichem Laden erst ca. 600 Zyklen gewesen. Da sollte auf jeden Fall der Hersteller kostenlos für Ersatz sorgen.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juli 2016)

Problem ist nur, das auf Akkus sogar nur 6 Monate Garantie gegeben werden. Da würde nur ein wechselbarer Akku helfen, früher ging das doch auch bei jedem Handy.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juli 2016)

Wenn der Akku kurz nach der Garantie abschmiert, hat der Hersteller doch alles richtig gemacht...aus seiner Sicht.
Nur gut, das ich so'n Geizhals bin, sonst hätte ich mir auch so'n Schrottteil gekauft.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Juli 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn der Akku kurz nach der Garantie abschmiert, hat der Hersteller doch alles richtig gemacht...aus seiner Sicht.
> Nur gut, das ich so'n Geizhals bin, sonst hätte ich mir auch so'n Schrottteil gekauft.



Ein schrotttwil ist das bestimmt nicht, war noch nie so zufrieden mit einem Tablett / Notebook wie mit diesem gerät und hatte viele premium Modelle.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juli 2016)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ein schrotttwil ist das bestimmt nicht, war noch nie so zufrieden mit einem Tablett / Notebook wie mit diesem gerät und hatte viele premium Modelle.


Mit dem richtigen Akku mag das sein, mit dem falschen ist es nur ein Schrottteil.

Ich hab mir nur so'n billiges Convertible aus Spaß gekauft, ich weiß immernoch nicht, wozu man so nen Ding benutzt, Eigentlich hab ich das Teil nur zum Display putzen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (24. Juli 2016)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mit dem richtigen Akku mag das sein, mit dem falschen ist es nur ein Schrottteil.
> 
> Ich hab mir nur so'n billiges Convertible aus Spaß gekauft, ich weiß immernoch nicht, wozu man so nen Ding benutzt, Eigentlich hab ich das Teil nur zum Display putzen.



Ich nutze es recht produktiv.

Zu hause als vollwertiges Tablett zum surfen auf der Couch, unterwegs auf Dienstreisen als vollwertiges Notebook (erst letzte Woche wieder in den USA) außerdem ist vor allem der pen extrem hilfreich..... ich mache in Präsentationen etc. Damit problemlos Notizen in Besprechungen etc.

Nur weil du den sinn hinter solchen Geräten nicht siehst, heißt dass nicht das er nicht existiert.

Und ja, das mit dem Akku ist mies, aber in dem fall nicht Microsofts schuld. Was allerdings dreist von Microsoft ist, ist der hohe Service preis.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juli 2016)

Für mich ergibt sich da keinen Sinn, andere werden damit schon was anfangen können, das ist mir klar.

Zuhause hab ich'n Dektop, unterwegs nen Laptop, zu Fuss nen Handy und das Convertible zum putzen und zum Windows updaten. Durch das tolle spiegelnde Display sieht man ja unterwegs eh nüscht...


----------



## ThoSta (24. Juli 2016)

Hoffentlich ist nur das Pro 3 betroffen. Habe ein normales Surface 3 und mir beim Hersteller des Akkus SMP angezeigt :O.


----------



## Eckism (24. Juli 2016)

Seh's positiv, bei dem Akkuwechselpreis brauchste nicht großartig entscheiden, ob du dir nen neues kaufst oderden Akku wechselst.


----------



## ThoSta (25. Juli 2016)

Hatte ehrlich gesagt nicht vor mir so schnell ein neues zu kaufen dafür sind die Surface doch etwas teuer :'D.


----------



## Grestorn (25. Juli 2016)

Die Vermutungen Richtung geplanter Obszoleszenz sind in diesem Fall eher abwegig. Der Image-Schaden, den sich Microsoft damit zuziehen würde - insbesondere bei diesem krassen Fall - übersteigt einen möglichen (und sehr fragwürdigen) Gewinn durch Leute, die ein neues Gerät kaufen, bei weitem. Zumal die meisten dieser Leute ja nicht mehr zu MS Geräten greifen würden. 

Nicht überall wo eine Verschwörungstheorie draufgepappt wird, steckt auch eine Verschwörung drin - eigentlich sogar fast nie.


----------



## DaStash (25. Juli 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sieht ja sehr nach geplanter Obzoleszenz aus.
> 
> Normalerweise ist der Verschleiß des Akkus bei normaler Behandlung ja recht konstant.


Woran machst du das genau aus? Ich kann das aus dem Leistungsabfall-Verlauf nicht herauslesen, könnte für mein Dafürhalten auch einfach eine defekte Akku Serie sein, so wie es in anderen News auch kommuniziert wird.

MfG


----------



## flotus1 (25. Juli 2016)

Man kauft sich also ein Gerät mit integriertem, nicht wechselbarem Akku. Das ist ja soooo leicht und dünn und das Design wie aus einem Guss. Und ist dann entsetzt wenn das Gerät wegen eines defekten Akkus unbrauchbar wird? Das konnte natürlich niemand kommen sehen. Akkus halten ja sonst immer ewig und es gibt keine Qualitätsschwankungen wodurch Zellen auch sehr früh den Tod erleiden können.


----------



## Kinguin (25. Juli 2016)

Hab auch mal abgecheckt von wem der Akku von meinem SP3 ist, halt über den Befehl mit batteryreport . Und da steht LGC als Hersteller. Da bin ich grade echt froh rüber, trotzdem blöd für einige andere Käufer....


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Juli 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Man kauft sich also ein Gerät mit integriertem, nicht wechselbarem Akku. Das ist ja soooo leicht und dünn und das Design wie aus einem Guss. Und ist dann entsetzt wenn das Gerät wegen eines defekten Akkus unbrauchbar wird? Das konnte natürlich niemand kommen sehen. Akkus halten ja sonst immer ewig und es gibt keine Qualitätsschwankungen wodurch Zellen auch sehr früh den Tod erleiden können.


Leicht? Dafür, dass es quasi ein Notebook im Tablet ist und es einen vollwertigen Desktop-Prozessor nutzt, ja.
Dünn? Dafür, dass es quasi ein Notebook im Tablet ist und es einen vollwertigen Desktop-Prozessor nutzt, ja.
Design wie aus einem Guss? Aus meiner Sicht, ja, definitiv schöner als die angebissenen Äpfel und sämtliche Konkurrenztablets der x86-Klasse.

Das Gerät ersetzen, wenn es wegen eines defekten Akkus unbrauchbar wird? Nein - denn in der Regel dürfte der Akku länger halten wie man das Gerät nutzt (jemand aus meiner Klasse hat 2013 zum Release ein Surface Pro 1 bekommen, der Akku ist also etwa 3 Jahre alt - und gerade mal zu etwa 8% (Stand: März 2016) abgenutzt!). Hier hat man wohl schlicht Pech gehabt und eine fehlerhafte Akkuserie erwischt. Absichtlich schlechte Akkus verbauen die schnell kaputtgehen kann sich Microsoft nicht leisten - bei dem hohen Preis der Surface-Tablets wäre das zu negative Presse. 

Das Teil ist an sich nunmal ein Tablet, zudem ist das Gehäuse auch aus einer Magnesium-Legierung und nicht aus Plastik. Dafür, dass das Teil Notebookkomponenten verbaut hat, ist die Bauweise auch wirklich ziemlich flach - in Verbindung mit dem Metallgehäuse musste man halt für die flache Bauweise die Wartbarkeit durch den Kunden opfern.

Wenn ein Hersteller eine gleichwertige und gleichpreisige Alternative ausspucken würde, also ähnlich flach, mit Core i-Prozessoren (und nicht mit dem Core m-Schrott, der unter Last bis ins Bodenlose drosselt, Atom-CPUs, welche extrem langsam sind, oder ARM-CPUs, welche eigentlich nicht mit den Surface (Pro)-Tablets vergleichbar sind), einem ähnlich hochwertigem Gehäuse aus Metall und einem ähnlich gutem Bildschirm, und dann noch einen wechselbaren Akku ermöglichen würde... DANN könnte man sich über den Umstand beschweren. 

Wechselbare Akkus sind in Tablets schlicht absolut unüblich. Geizhals kennt ganze 60 Modelle, von denen der Großteil extrem teure Baustellentablets zu sein scheinen - eine Ausnahme stellt das Dell Venue 11 Pro dar, welches aber bis auf den wechselbaren Akku und in ein, zwei Modellen dem LTE-Modem, gegenüber dem Surface Pro-Tablets deutlich unterlegen ist - weil die Teile höchstens Core m-CPUs bieten, einen kleineren und geringer aufgelösten Bildschirm haben und das Gehäuse a) aus meiner Sicht hässlich aussieht und b) aus Plastik ist.

Klar kann ich es verstehen, dass du einen nicht wechselbaren Akku blöd findest, aber die Surface Pro-Tablets sind nunmal Tablets mit Notebookhardware, und keine Notebooks. Und Tablets, die gleichwertig sind bzw. gleichwertige Eigenschaften bieten und wo man den Akku tauschen kann gibt es schlicht nicht... 

Und bei Notebooks in Flachbauweise (z.B. Apple MacBook (Air), HP Spectre 13, Lenovo X1 Carbon) sieht es genaugenommen ähnlich schlecht aus. Spätestens, wenn es in einigen Jahren an die Beschaffung des Ersatzakkus geht. Beim X1 Carbon ist der Akku zwar grundsätzlich erreichbar, allerdings ist das halt offiziell nicht vorgesehen, entsprechend düster sieht es auch mit Ersatzakkus aus. Für das aktuelle X1 Carbon G4 finde ich beispielsweise keine Ersatzakkus, weder auf EBay, noch in anderen Shops über Google.


----------



## flotus1 (26. Juli 2016)

Das musste wohl mal raus, ok...
Es geht aber gar nicht darum was ich blöd finde. Aber nur fürs Protokoll, nicht wechselbare Akkus finde ich tatsächlich blöd, denn Akkus sind nach wie vor Verschleißteile, auch wenn sie immer besser werden. Wer aber so ein Gerät kauft soll sich nicht darüber beschweren wenn dann eben doch der Akku die Lebensdauer deckelt.

Was mich nur immer kopfschüttelnd zurück lässt ist wenn sich Leute über die offensichtlichen Nachteile gewisser Designentscheidungen aufregen, andererseits aber die Vorteile davon nicht missen wollen und Gerät und Hersteller über den grünen Klee loben. Und ganz offensichtlich regen sich manche auf, sonst gäbe es wohl den Artikel nicht.
Wie du auch sagst, zeig mir den Hersteller der diese und jene Eigenschaft des Surface Pro vereint un dabei einen wechselbaren Akku hat. Nein, das geht eben nicht. Einige der Eigenschaften die du aufzählst sind eben nur mit einem integrierten Akku und einer weitgehend "wartungsfeindlichen" Bauweise vereinbar.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Juli 2016)

Die Surface Geräte sind irgendwie immer unfertig auf dem Markt.

Mein Surface Pro 4 (gekauft November 2015) wurde einmal wegen Displayflackern (wenige Wochen nach dem Kauf) gegen ein neues ausgetauscht.
Beim aktuellen ist mir vor wenigen Tagen ein toter Pixel aufgefallen (weißer Pixel, sichtbar bei schwarzem Hintergrund), da ich in den Urlaub fliege und das Ding brauche schicke ich es erst Ende August ein.
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass auch das ausgetauscht wird.
Ich hoffe das 3 Gerät ist dann fehlerfrei, ich meine man zahlt ja nicht 1200 Euro um dann etwas unfertiges zu bekommen.


----------



## BeNoX (26. Juli 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Man kauft sich also ein Gerät mit integriertem,  nicht wechselbarem Akku. [...] Und ist dann entsetzt wenn das Gerät  wegen eines defekten Akkus unbrauchbar wird? Das konnte natürlich  niemand kommen sehen.





flotus1 schrieb:


> Akkus sind nach wie vor Verschleißteile, auch wenn sie immer besser werden. Wer aber so ein Gerät kauft soll sich nicht darüber beschweren wenn dann eben doch der Akku die Lebensdauer deckelt.


Es regt sich hier doch auch niemand darüber auf, dass Akkus Verschleißteile sind und mit der Zeit an Leistung verlieren. Dass sie nunmal mit der Zeit verschleißen, ist jedem hier bewusst, es geht einfach nur darum, dass die Simplo Akkus einen Defekt haben und das Gerät daher schon nach einem Jahr unbrauchbar wird. Die Akkus von LGC verlieren dagegen in 2 Jahren nur in etwa 10% an Kapazität, DAS ist vollkommen normal und sollte jedem bewust sein der sich ein Gerät mit fest verbautem Akku baut. Jedoch zu behaupte man müsse damit rechnen ein Gerät mit defektem Akku geliefert zu bekommen, welcher das Gerät nach einem Jahr komplett unbrauchbar macht, und dass dies kein Grund sei sich aufzuregen ist einfach blödsinn. Ich würde mal sagen entweder die News garnicht gelesen oder nicht verstanden.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juli 2016)

flotus1 schrieb:


> Das musste wohl mal raus, ok...
> 
> Wie du auch sagst, zeig mir den Hersteller der diese und jene Eigenschaft des Surface Pro vereint un dabei einen wechselbaren Akku hat. Nein, das geht eben nicht. Einige der Eigenschaften die du aufzählst sind eben nur mit einem integrierten Akku und einer weitgehend "wartungsfeindlichen" Bauweise vereinbar.


Nun, so wie du deinen Beitrag geschrieben hattest, klang das für mich schon etwas sehr nach einem Schlechtmachbeitrag - so Marke "es gibt Tablets, die genauso gut sind und einen austauschbaren Akku bieten" - obwohl das eben nicht so ist. Deswegen habe ich da eine etwas "aufgeregte" Antwort zu geschrieben. 

Aber mehr als das im zweiten Absatz des Zitats wollte ich damit auch nicht ausdrücken.


----------



## xxmoghulxx (27. Juli 2016)

Hi, wie es sich rausstellt besitze ich auch ein SP3 mit dem Simplo Akku. 
 Dennoch gibt es bei mir noch keine Schwierigkeiten. Ich habe das Gerät aber auch gerade mal seitdem 15.04.15... mal sehen wie es sich entwickelt, denn es hält für die Uni immer noch 8-9h.  
 In die Reparatur geht es nach meinem Studium(Oktober) eh, da ich auch von dem gelben Streifen am Displayrand betroffen bin =( 

 NAME X898289  
 MANUFACTURER SIMPLO  
 SERIAL NUMBER 1179065860  
 CHEMISTRY LION  
 DESIGN CAPACITY 42 mWh   

 FULL CHARGE CAPACITY 40 mWh   
 CYCLE COUNT 131

Hat jemand einen Tipp parat für ein Gerät als Alternative? Muss auch kein Tablet mit Tastatur sein, kann auch ein Laptop mit Touchscreen etc. sein


----------



## ThoSta (27. Juli 2016)

Gibt diverse Geräte von HP, Asus und Lenovo die dem Surface Pro ziemlich ähnlich sind. Ob alle auch einen Stylus haben weiß ich leider gerade nicht.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## iGameKudan (2. September 2016)

Alle Surface Pro 3-Besitzer sollten unbedingt mal ein Update laufen lassen...
Surface Pro 3: Microsoft löst Akkuproblem - Nachrichten bei HT4U.net


----------



## ThoSta (2. September 2016)

Gibt es schon Bestätigungen von Nutzern das sich der Akkuverschleiß wirklich nur durch die Software beheben lässt?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------

